# What if you sell a goat and it dies?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

A recently tragedy with us brings up an important question in my mind. Ive never told a goat and had it be unhealthy but this week I bought a pregnant doe off craigslist and she died the next day. We know why, she was totally impacted. Everything was done even a c section and we lost even her kids. But my question is if you sell a goat and it turns out something was wrong with it would you refund the money? [Full story is at kidding coral] In my situation would you have refunded it? How do you decide if you do or not? Or is it just buy at your own risk? This isnt just about what happened to me, but if something happened in the future what is the "right" thing to do?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If I sold a goat and she died the next day and it wasn't because she was killed somehow I would refund the money. In your case she clearly had a problem when she came to you. That seems too fast for you to have caused the problem. I would not sell a doe who was that close to kidding either. It will be interesting to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

lissablack said:


> If I sold a goat and she died the next day and it wasn't because she was killed somehow I would refund the money. In your case she clearly had a problem when she came to you. That seems too fast for you to have caused the problem. I would not sell a doe who was that close to kidding either. It will be interesting to see what everyone thinks.


Yeah the vet even said there was no way it happened that fast. He said their is no way shed went to the bathroom for a few days.  We got pics, she was so compacted it almost looked like another baby. It was so sad... anyways...

Yeah i thought it interesting to find out what others thought as well. My husband called the lady, I couldnt talk about it. But she would not refund out money. But with a bit of persuading she offered us a moonspotted painted mini mancha I had my eyes on. But Im a bit worried to get another goat from her. Plus to me a buck doesnt equal a pregnant doe.  But I guess I should take him if its all shes offering  Hes a cutie.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have sold a bottle baby and not sure what happened as the lady I sold it told didn't tell me what happened, but baby died the next day (even though the baby was very much alive when it left) I told her I would refund her or she could use it on another baby when they are born. She chose to put it towards another baby......

I think every situation is different. In your case you definitely should get your money back....I also do not sell goats in their last month of pregnancy. Because things can happen! 

Good luck and I'm sorry you lost this girl and the kids


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Obviously this would vary by each specific situation but I think the main difference for you is the vet's report. That should be the basis for requesting a refund. There is no way your care or lack of care created the condition.

Is it possible she just doesn't have the cash? Could she have already paid bills or spent it? I would pursue this further. And I agree a buckling is not an even replacement for a pregnant doe.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I say because you do have the vets report stating what was wrong with the doe and by no means was it something that happened overnight, I agree you should get a full refund. I would pursue it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If I sold a goat and it died the next day and was obviously from complications that happened before it left, then yes I would offer a refund or another goat of equal quality. It will be hard for you to get your money back, because most people sell their animals without any guarantee and they are basically sold "as is". If she absolutely won't refund the money, you would be better off to take the buck and at least have something for what you paid for the doe.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with Amika each situation is different. But for me I think if a bottle kid dies with in the first 3 days I would refund the money or let them put it towards another bottle baby. As for a full grown animal if it died with in the first week then I would do the same. As long as they could prove it was not their fault the animal died. I believe that is only fair and I hate money hungry people who would sell something they know has problems.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah I thought we should have gotten a refund. But I suppose I get a learning experience out of it and a buck. I was a bit hesitant to buy a doe so pregnant but I loved loved this doeling, and she was sooo sweet. I guess live and learn. Thank you everyone for sharing your opinions. Please if anyone has anything else to say please post. I want opinions even if it doesnt go with mine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree as well... that every situation is different...

But in this case...and that you have a vet verify the cause of death... you should be reimbursed.... if they do not want to do so... I'd take them to small claims court.... this case is that strong...


I for one ...would of never of sold a sick goat to anyone in the first place.... if she was that impacted... she definitely would of showed signs of being ill to that breeder....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

In this case, I would ask for a refund....get a vet statement first and take photos of the dead animal if you can. Depending on what you spent on her I don't know how much I would fight for a refund, but i'd definately try and work it out in a friendly manner with the seller.

On the other hand, maybe it was an ignorance thing on the sellers part to not notice anything. :shrug: It's also your job as a buyer to ask lots of questions and check the animal over really well...though not sure if a buyer would be able to detect an issue like this. If I sold an animal thinking it was fine and the next day the buyer told me it died...I would be a little upset and more inclined to think the buyer did something wrong, but would make good on the issue with a vet statement, photos, explanation for what happened, etc. and offer a refund if it was concluded that the goat had a condition prior to leaving my farm. Each senario is going to be a little different...sorry about your doe.  :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> In this case, I would ask for a refund....get a vet statement first and take photos of the dead animal if you can. Depending on what you spent on her I don't know how much I would fight for a refund, but i'd definately try and work it out in a friendly manner with the seller.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe it was an ignorance thing on the sellers part to not notice anything. :shrug: It's also your job as a buyer to ask lots of questions and check the animal over really well...though not sure if a buyer would be able to detect an issue like this. If I sold an animal thinking it was fine and the next day the buyer told me it died...I would be a little upset and more inclined to think the buyer did something wrong, but would make good on the issue with a vet statement, photos, explanation for what happened, etc. and offer a refund if it was concluded that the goat had a condition prior to leaving my farm. Each senario is going to be a little different...sorry about your doe.  :hug:


We took pics of the doe and even the kids. And even got very good pics of the impaction incase she did wanna see it. Because we know people have tried to lie and say that things happened. I dont think the lady purposely sold me a sick/dying goat. I think the pregnancy maked the symptoms pretty well. The doe did lie around alot when I looked her over, but she was so large I just thought she was exhausted from pregnancy. She was up and walking around the night I picked her up. So I dont think there was a way to know. On the phone when we told her she had died she did say the goat had been laying around for 2 days not getting up, she thought her just pregnant. We called and had a friendly conversation with her but she pretty much said sorry I dont know. Thats when she asked if I was still interested in buying the buck, cause I had talked to her about him, but didnt really need another buck. My husband asked her "Are you gonna give him to us?" Then she finally said after some hesitation. "Ok I will" But we have to drive to go get him and Ill spend as much in gas to get him as he cost. I dont wanna take it to court. I dont think I could take that. Id rather deal with the pain of the experience then getting my money back. Ill just take the goat and the lesson. Though I dont know how I would have known this would happen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's a tough position. :hug: Could you maybe ask if the gal could give you half a refund on the doe if she won't give the full refund? If I were her, I would probably try and work with you a little more, but that's tough. Sometimes it's best to just learn from the experience and move on unfortunately.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Kylee on all points. Sorry this happened. I feel that in this situation with the vet report and photos you should get a full refund but some people are just not as reasonable as that. Not sure if you really want a buck but cant imagine that the issue with the doe would be relevant for the buck. If the doe died from a illness then I wouldn't get anything else from her but in this case something is better than nothing. Even if you just sell him to recoup some of your money.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

Unless you have a guarantee in writing you don't have a leg to stand on, I would take her other goat to sell to offset my losses. And wouldn't buy from them again.
Since 90% of c sections are not successful that option doesn't exist here, I realize we are talking Meat goats to pocket goats but if I can't get the kids out by pulling them, our only other option is to shoot and cut. And thank the Goat Gods we haven't had to do that.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

You don't say if she is in the business of breeding, but could you ask for a doeling when one is born? If she is a breeder then i would think she would work with you.

I hate having to fight over things! can you sell the buck to compensate the money you paid out for the doe?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

As far as the c section we knew it was a long shot. But figured it was worth a try since with the doe dying they would 100% die if we didnt try. Thank you everyone. I will just get the buck and may end up selling him, and not get nearly what I paid in the end for that doe. But its alright. Im more bothered by the lose of the sweet darling then the lose of my money. I wanted the opinions here to know how I myself would handle refunds in the past. Never had someone come back with a goat not making it. Hope I never do.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Itchysmom said:


> You don't say if she is in the business of breeding, but could you ask for a doeling when one is born? If she is a breeder then i would think she would work with you.
> 
> I hate having to fight over things! can you sell the buck to compensate the money you paid out for the doe?


No she is not a breeder. Though she breds a few goats every year, and seems to keep the kids. She is only selling some now because they were not dehorned. That was kind of what made me mad, that same day she had a doe give birth to heathy kids and even told us about how pretty they are.

No matter what even with selling the buck, I will take a lose. But its ok I suppose. I drove an hour and a half one just to get her I liked her so much too. Blah.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost her. Especially to something that could have been easily prevented from the previous owner. I totally agree that you should have gotten your money back you had nothing to do with her death. If you don't mind me asking are you in Arizona? I could have sworn I saw that doe for sale for several months and I thought she was a pretty little thing but I'm into standards so she wasn't something I was looking for.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I am in arizona. First time I saw her for sale though. But you never know. I usually do standard as well. Have mostly Nubians and La manchas but have lately been into the minis a little.  Nice to know someones in arizona


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

all you guys here are very honorable. which sadly doesn't apply to all cregslist contacts. even so i also had very good encounters with people there. sorry for your loss. the first purchase i made [just to cheer you up a bid] : we bought 3 does for brusheating. we needed them for the same reason. moneywise it was a great deal. we caught them. the last one i ran about an houer after. finaly we drove home proud new goat owners.we went shopping and came home in the dark. i put the goats in the kennel [5' fence]. by the time the 3rd goat got out of the car i saw the 2nd one jump over the fence. one of them stayed with us. the others disappeared in the forest to be never seen again. the third one stayed with us even so she managed later to get out of every enclosure she got put in. she does a good job regarding the brush eating also on my apple trees. well she is still our most expensive goat up to now. good luck to you and there is also something like: karma.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

